# 4 Bill Hay's Pocket Predator Sling Shots Give Away



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Good Day Forum,

I will be doing a give away in the coming weeks. I will be giving away (all together as one give away) the following Bill Hay's Pocket Predator Sling Shots:

1. One Tube Master Sniper, G10.
2. One Ergo, G10.

3. One Seal Sniper, G10.

4. One Custom Scorpion (LEATHER) and winner of slingshot of the month a couple years ago.

To be eligible, must have minimum of 500 posts.

Just post to this thread; "I'm In."

I will draw a name out of the hat of all replies who are eligible, and then pm the winner for address to ship to.

The deadline will be January 1, 2017.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm in!

I appreciate the opportunity but would be super cool to have 4 winners......just my opinion. Anyone would be happy to pay shipping for those


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm in! Thank you for the chance!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

A very generous offer, but I'm not in.

Good luck to all.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm In ! Love that Scorpion .


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Whaddya doin' man? You're overreacting Pilgrim.

Request this post be withdrawn and step away for a bit brother. No one will hold it against you.


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow very generous 
I'm in
Thanks very much 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

To CornDawg,

Please don't presume to associate this give away with any previous threads, as that is not the case. I have been planning on doing this for a long time. I cannot shoot these sling shots anymore, they are too big, and I no longer use that kind of grip. I have to use a hammer grip. I am older, and those just do not fit. Now, I could hang on to them, as collector's pieces, but I want them to be used! I could sell them, but I'm not into that. I would rather give them away!

So, for anyone thinking this give away is correlated with the Perks and Bill's business, please squash them now. Thank you.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

To Pride Products,

Please read eligibility requirements; minimum of 500 posts. Thanks.


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Pilgrim said:


> To Pride Products,
> 
> Please read eligibility requirements; minimum of 500 posts. Thanks.


Apologies I've been on here so long I thought I must have had that may posts 
Sorry about that

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Very well. I'm in.

Beyond generous sir...


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I shoot OTT. But it's very cool of you.


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Can me make an exception for around 50 posts?... just kidding I'm so far away good luck to everyone


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

PrideProducts said:


> Pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> > To Pride Products,
> ...


I think if I stay active I can get to the 500 mark it'd kill me to know I didn't get a chance to win these beauties, very generous on you behalf as I'm sure the would sell within hours of you putting them up, fair play to you pilgrim 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Never one to pass up a Golden Goose, I'm in! Thanx very much for this rare opportunity.


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

I am in!!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm in

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Since this GA is not correlated to the previous polemic, I'm in!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Gorgeous fork! I'm in.


----------



## alfie mania (Dec 9, 2016)

Wow what a generous and selfless man..

Fair play to you bud.

I ain't ever won anything in me life but you got to be in it to win it i suppose 

Ok am in and good luck to ALL...

RESPECT FELLA


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

That Scorpion.... Man. Good luck guys.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I'm in!!!!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm in, thanks!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Yes please! I'm in please.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goosengrimm (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm in!

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

To Alfie Mania, bkcooler and Goosengrimm: Please read eligibility requirements: *minimum of 500 posts!!!* Anyone who does not have at least 500 posts when I draw from the hat on January 1st will not be considered. Thanks.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

I am in !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm in and thanks for the giveaway.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm in!


----------



## cjb4u (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't know how many posts I have but I am in. If I qualify. I need that scorpion. Lol


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

cjb4u said:


> I don't know how many posts I have but I am in. If I qualify. I need that scorpion. Lol


31 in 4 years.

You should hit 500 by about the year 2074


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm in.. thanks for the chance


----------



## cjb4u (Nov 11, 2012)

brucered said:


> cjb4u said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know how many posts I have but I am in. If I qualify. I need that scorpion. Lol
> ...


Perfect. 32. Sooooo 2073?


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm In!!! thanks very much!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I'm In. Thanks!


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Im in. Thanks for the chance man.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Hopefully its me lol


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm in. Thanks for the opportunity Pilgrim!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm in and thanks for the chance!! Very generous of you, Pilgrim, Thank you!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

I'm in it to win it


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm in!

Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I am in 
Thanks for the generosity.


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm in
Thanks for the opportunity pilgrim

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm in. You are a most generous person. Thanks much for the opportunity !!


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

*Greetings All! I have made a decision to do the drawing sooner than January 1st, 2017. That is just too long to wait. So, I will be making the drawing in one week, on December 18th, 2016. I will announce the winner on this thread and send a PM to the winner, for shipping information. I will also let the winner know tracking information, after it has been shipped. Also, there will be numerous predator clips, bands, pouches and I think some tubes, to go along with the 4 sling shots. Good luck to all! *


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

_I'm in!_

_Thank you for the chance!_


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

im in


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm in. Nice offer.


----------



## Marco. (Jun 28, 2016)

Dang, how can I make 440 posts by the deadline? This could take awhile.


----------



## Marco. (Jun 28, 2016)

Only 439 posts to go!

I can almost feel that Scorpion in my hand.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

thats a sweet lil package for sure and a very generous offer. that last one sinches it, what a neat rig-up.. I'm in, thanks brudda!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow Pilgrim thank you so much for the chance man that is incredibly generous!

I'm not sure if I qualify, I never keep track of the stats... But if I do qualify, I would love to join in the fun!

Thanks for the excitement and good luck to all!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

I just took a look.... Wow.... Where has the time gone?


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I am in 
Thanks for the generous opportunity


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I am in thank you!


----------



## Ruttles (Nov 19, 2016)

Well, obviously I am NOT in (40 posts?? get that weak stuff outta here...). But what a unique piece and a generous giveaway. Good luck to you all!


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks for your generosity 
I'm in.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

WOAH!!!

I'M IN!


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Woow! of course I'm In!

Thanks for this generous giveaway opportunity.

Good luck to all!


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> I'm In!!! thanks very much!


And the winner of these 4 awesome sling-shots, plus one set of predator clips (in the leather scorpion), plus a bag of bands, plus as a bonus, 3 olive green Pocket Predator sling-shots; 1 OTT Ranger TAC, 1 Top Shot and 1 HTS, is *SAMURAISAMOHT!!!! Congrats!!!* I will send you a pm, asking for your shipping address.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Congrats samurai.. im truly envious in the best way possible lol


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Pilgrim said:


> SamuraiSamoht said:
> 
> 
> > I'm In!!! thanks very much!
> ...


I am absolutely stunned!!!! THANK YOU!!! So very generous of you. I will PM you the shipping info. anic: anic: anic: anic:


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

this was me.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Now that's a PIF.

Congrats to @SamuraiSamoht for the win. Be sure to tell us how they shoot when you get them.

Thanks to @Pilgrim for his generosity.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Congrats Samurai 

Thanks for the chance, Pilgrim


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

here here!!


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

congrats, best early christmas present everr


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Congratulations samurai...


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Congrats.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Heartiest congratulations to you Is, may they serve you well, pleasant shoot !


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Congrats to Samurai, and thank you Pilgrim for the excitement!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Congrats Samurai, thanks Pilgrim!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks again Pilgrim! I am thoroughly enjoying the slingshots! I am so grateful! Of course, the coveted Leather Scorpion is absolutely fantastic to shoot with! 

Tom


----------



## ec112233 (Feb 6, 2017)

Hats off to Pilgrim, and congratulations to Samurai!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

A


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> I'm in  very generous sir
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Missed by a 2 months and a few hundred posts.

Read post #1.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

A


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Very nice jesture!


----------

